# Tyranid Carnifex for sale



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Tyranid Carnifex Fully painted professionally and based. The model is painted in the colour scheme of hive fleet kraken, using bubonic brown and red gore. The base is a alien wasteland theme with a stream of blood running through it. It also contains Ork debris and the decapitated heads of enemy troops.

Check our website for more information, including price:
http://growlermodelpainting.weebly.com

Photos of the model, showing the base as well.

























Any questions please feel free to PM me.

Cheers Alice


----------

